# Do you have any favorite cover songs?



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

I absolutely love cover songs and have a playlist dedicated to just cover songs.  This is one of my favorites that came up on my shuffle playlist today.






Some cover songs are surprising because the most popular and well known version of the song is the cover version.  Here's one that I just learned was a cover this year.






I didn't realize the original was done by Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Liliac is a family group. They do all kinds of covers. Her voice is amazing!


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

I loved that one, too.


----------



## JaniceM (May 12, 2020)

I've always liked this 




as much as the original


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Liliac is a family group. They do all kinds of covers. Her voice is amazing!


That’s a LOT of hair flying around.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s a LOT of hair flying around.



It's rock & roll baby! LOL


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It's rock & roll baby! LOL


You got it sista.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2020)

Great thread.

Tom Petty covered the Byrds here:






Honestly couldn't say which I like more...


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)




----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2020)

Also

Foxes & Fossils is a wonderful family-based cover group from Atlanta - they do both current pop and "oldies"


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've always liked this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lesson here is that if you're going to take your shirt off, be buff.

But they sure could play.


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Roy Orbison's "Crying"


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2020)

Chris Daughtry's version of this Johnny Cash classic.  I prefer it to the original.


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Liliac is a family group. They do all kinds of covers. Her voice is amazing!


My gosh, they're still in the garage! But they're pretty good.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2020)

This is a fun one.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My gosh, they're still in the garage! But they're pretty good.



I don't think they've achieved fame yet. I think they're working on it or something. I think if you look them up on YouTube there might be more info. I think they're just getting started. A co-worker was playing this song one day on her phone and she don't listen to this stuff. At first I thought it WAS Metallica. She showed me and I was blown away.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Wow! I had no idea Queen did this remake. Gives me chills cuz it's so incredibly beautiful!


This isn't Queen - doesn't even sound like them.  It's Marc Martel (an X-Factor contestant).  Very bizarre that someone posted his rendition of Unchained Melody with a Queen album cover.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 14, 2020)

Nobody better at cover songs than early Joe Cocker.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 14, 2020)

Love Raul Malo, with or without the Mavericks


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (May 15, 2020)

This is my favorite version of the song.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 15, 2020)

Two Beatles covers ....


----------



## asp3 (May 20, 2020)

I love this cover of Born To Be Wild because it's a more mellow version with a somewhat moody overall feel.


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 24, 2020)

My favorite version of "I Fought the Law.."


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 24, 2020)

Of course I have to add Talking Heads to this post


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I absolutely love cover songs and have a playlist dedicated to just cover songs.  This is one of my favorites that came up on my shuffle playlist today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to check out this podcast https://www.coverville.com/ .


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> My favorite version of "I Fought the Law.."


Not available for viewing in my country


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 24, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Here's a really cool one from an album of Bossa Nova style covers of Rolling Stones songs.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Great Neil Young cover with amazing female vocals and harmonies.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 16, 2020)

Original When the Levee Breaks, 1929


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 16, 2020)

My alltime favorite. 

Flying Burrito Brothers covering a Gene Clark song and bettering it in the process. Bernie Leadon, later of the Eagles, on guitar, along with Chris Hillman, Sneaky Pete Kleinow, and Rick Roberts.  Former Byrd drummer Michael Clarke as well.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 16, 2020)

Those are the guys, the Flying Burrito Bros.  who I reported meeting in college, as they were friends with a friend of mine and gave a small group of us a private concert, although no one in attendance was able to recall details, for obvious reasons, given that it was in the sixties.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Those are the guys, the Flying Burrito Bros.  who I reported meeting in college, as they were friends with a friend of mine and gave a small group of us a private concert, although no one in attendance was able to recall details, for obvious reasons, given that it was in the sixties.



I remember reading about them in Pamela Des Barres book I'm With The Band.  Do you recall meeting her as well?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I remember reading about them in Pamela Des Barres book I'm With The Band.  Do you recall meeting her as well?


I did meet a bunch of groupies (I was not one) hanging out at the Fillmore East all the time.  I recall meeting Plaster Caster girls, and I know Pamela's name, but hey, it was a long psychedelic time ago, if you get my drift.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I did meet a bunch of groupies (I was not one) hanging out at the Fillmore East all the time.  I recall meeting Plaster Caster girls, and I know Pamela's name, but hey, it was a long psychedelic time ago, if you get my drift.



Pamela was one of the west coast women but she wrote about meeting the Plaster Cast girls.  It's been a while since I read the book so I don't recall how much of her time was spent on the east coast.  Her book Let's Spend The Night Together has chapters on several other groupies she met during her time with the bands and I know at least one of the Plaster Cast girls has a chapter in the book.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 16, 2020)

Saw them at the Cellar Door in DC, probably around 1971, with a slightly different lineup.  It was a small place and they blew the doors off.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm listening to this now, but it fits better here.  This is my favorite song from Juliana Hatfield even though it's a cover.  I love the way she provides a softer edge to the Foo Fighter's hit but still keeps the core emotional essence of the song.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 12, 2022)




----------



## peramangkelder (May 12, 2022)

asp3 said:


> I absolutely love cover songs and have a playlist dedicated to just cover songs.  This is one of my favorites that came up on my shuffle playlist today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the original of Black Magic Woman was by Santana?


----------



## leigh91657 (May 14, 2022)

I never cared for Tutti Frutti till I heard Queen’s Version.


----------

